# Anybody have dental questions? I may be able answer some...



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi everybody, I've learned a lot from a lot of people here, so I'd like to contribute in an area that I'm more knowledgeable about. I work as a hygienist, and can offer everybody some unbiased advice to any questions you may have. Anything from toothbrushes, oral aides, necessity of some treatments, how often should you get your teeth cleaned etc. Even though I'm not a dentist, I do know a fair bit about dentistry in general (I work with a lot of specialists and received extra advanced training in dental hygiene). Whatever you guys want to ask, just shoot and I'll do my best!


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Well alrighty then! Let me be first!

I'm a guy, age 60 bracket. To date, no significant tooth issues.

As a kid in Toronto, I had a few cavities filled. Some years later, my Vancouver dentist took some x-rays and asked about the fillings. He remarked; "Well, I'd like to have seen the x-rays." When I asked what he meant, he replied: "Teeth like yours don't get cavities." The suggestion was I was the victim of unnecessary dental work. 

So, anyway, I have had routine cleaning and nothing more since childhood. Until about 5 years ago. Then some pain around a lower wisdom tooth. I have 4 of those, none of which are fully erupted. My present dentist concluded there was some infection under the tooth. He said he'd prescribe an antibiotic to deal with the infection and advised that I should have all 4 pulled. The theory being, I suppose, it's just a matter of time before all 4 are acting up.

So, I take my prescribed meds, pain goes away. Off to see the oral surgeon to whom I was referred. He does not do or say much except to give me a date for surgery a few months hence. Don't forget to bring $1,800. In the end, I cancelled. I had done a bit of online research and encountered a few horror stories about wisdom tooth surgery and some rather unpleasant sequelae. The $1,800, while seemingly expensive, was not a consideration in my decision. My concern was that I might be creating more problems than I would solve. Just like laser eye surgery - at greater cost - some years before. A poor choice but a leading Vancouver ophthalmologist persuaded me that he knew best. 

So, here we are, almost 5 years since my tooth pain episode. No problems since. I have not been back to the dentist who advised the surgery - or any dentist for that matter - for fear of being lectured for not following through with surgery as I was told. I'm afraid I'll be sent to my room without dinner. 

So, pls. share your thoughts. Do I return to the oral surgeon and let him drill and blast? Find another dentist and say nothing about my churlish attitude towards his peers?


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi Mukhang pera, it sounds like you had something called "pericoronitis". "Peri" means around, "coro" comes from "coronal" and means "The direction towards the crown of a tooth", and "itis" means inflammation. In short, you had an infection of the gum tissue that surrounds the wisdom teeth. This happens very common with partially erupted (impacted) wisdom teeth. The reason being is that it's just so hard to keep those teeth clean, especially since they are only partially erupted.

I had the exact same situation in my mouth. Every couple of months I would get an infection around the gums of my partially erupted wisdom teeth, and I had to get antibiotics and pain medication for them to settle down. I remember once while I was in dental hygiene school I could barely open my mouth and swallow. My microbiology teacher asked me why I look so pale and I told him, and he excitedly brought me to the front of the class and had the other students come and peek into my mouth and explained what "pericoronitis" is. He said that if the infection gets worse, you can get something called "bacteremia", meaning bacteria inside you bloodstream. This can (although not likely) lead to death. It can be very serious. 

The more likely scenario is, since the bacteria is not getting cleaned properly around those teeth (it's impossible to) the bone between the wisdom teeth and the teeth in front of them is likely breaking down. I see this all the time as a hygienist. The way to see how low the bone is, is to do something called "probing". You place a round ruler between the teeth and see how far down it can go. Anything 5mm and higher is considered periodontal disease and bone breakdown. The risk here, is if the bone gets too low and the teeth become loose, you could lose both teeth (in each 4 sections of the mouth).

Now, going back to your case, if you've only ONCE had pericoronitis and you're in the 60 age bracket, I suspect that you will be ok for the most part. The risk you are taking though, is as you age, your manual dexterity will not be the same, and the truth is, once we are in an assisted living arrangement or foster home, don't expect those people to do a great job brushing your teeth. If this happens and more food/bacteria is being left around those teeth, you could find yourself with a nasty infection, and a weakened immune system that might not hold up so well against it. Or you could lose your teeth. Less teeth means your diet will change, which means the type of nutrients you're ingesting will change (may not be sufficient)

On the other hand, if you go and get the wisdom teeth taken out now, since you are no longer a spring chicken, your healing could take much longer. I had 2 such patients with severe periodontal disease where the bone was being broken down and they were in danger of losing not just their 4 wisdom teeth, but the other 4 teeth beside them. They were both around 55 years old, and got their teeth extracted after I explained what was happening in their mouth. They both said it took about 4 months for the healing to complete. Now their mouths are in fantastic shape. If you were 18 years old, it would likely have been 1 week. But please please don't watch videos online. It's something my wife does before every medical procedural and she gets so anxious! 99% of the time, it's quite a boring experience. The oral surgeon will put you to sleep through an iv, and you wake up and feel nothing since he froze you while you were asleep. You take pain medication after that and anti-inflammation medication and eat softer foods. It's really not that big of a deal. 

If I were you, I would definitely go back to the dentist. Don't be scared that they will judge you. I'm a hygienist and believe me, people come and tell me lots of things and I don't look down on them. It's a job after all! I would get a cleaning and ask the hygienist to check the probing depths around the wisdom teeth and tell you what they are. Remember, 5mm and above is considered periodontal disease. You may find it's less (I've also found that), or much much more. Believe me, I've found 15mm! That's when OMG OMG OMG goes through my head! If you've held onto the wisdom teeth up until now with them only causing problems ONCE, the hygienist will likely just give you more tips on how to try and clean those areas better. My favourite being the waterpik - like a pressure washer that will get down much further under your gums than flossing and brushing can. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Familyman,

Thank you so much for your well-considered, thoughtful and informative reply! Very helpful indeed. 

In terms of keeping the area clean, one thing I have been doing much more of in recent times is using mouthwash. I use it after each brushing and once or twice a day between brushing. I am working on the assumption that it helps control bacteria and might be beneficial. Or am I deluding myself?


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Mukhang, I can't comment on the mouthwash issue but I will comment as follows.
If you go to the dentist/ hygienist and the measurements of your gums are not what you would like to hear, I would suggest you look at the oil pulling. Your dentist will laugh, like mine did when I mentioned it but it worked.
I had pockets of 4 and 5 on some teeth. After oil pulling everyday, after 9 months ( cleaning every 9 months) my pockets were reduced to 2's and 3's. And one 4 but hopefully that will be down next exam.
It is a bit of work to do this though and takes a while to get used to it.. I used coconut oil but sesame oil is generally recommended.
The other thing I do is use an electric tooth brush ( oral b) and use the timer on the brush - 2 minutes. Eay to reach and less dexterity needed for those back teeth.
My hygienist spends very little time cleaning my teeth ( 1 unit) and always says my oral hygiene is exceptional.
Note I only go for a cleaning every 9 months because my former group insurance would only cover cleanings that often.
Like you, i am 60 ish. I have all my wisdom teeth still.


----------



## Bowzer (Feb 25, 2015)

True story: I never saw a dentist for the first 36 years of my life.

Never went as a kid, my father was afraid of them and I never had any pain or anything that needed a look. 

As a self-employed adult all my life, it was always put off. Finally I caved. I needed 3 visits for cleaning, and had 1 cavity. The dentist says thank the flouride in the water.

I go now regular for cleanings, pay cash, and avoid paying the dentist unless I need it. The hygenist doesn't bring the dentist in unless she sees something she thinks needs to be looked at, and I haven't had any pain or anything. I guess just lucky.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for that info twa2w. I had not heard of oil pulling.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Currently I have dental benefits from my employer..... when I retire and won't have those benefits, does it worth to buy private dental insurance (if it's possible at all), considering the fact that dentists charge you less if you don't have insurance?


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Familyman. Another here just turned 60. I have reduced my dental visits the last few years as I no longer have insurance. I have still had work done as required but went 2 years between cleanings, partly because I forgot. Anyway, hygeinist said my teeth were actually quite clean and commented that I must use an electric brush, which I do. I have also since bought a waterpik as I have always struggled with flossing and as a result skipped it. Anyway, that's the background but the big problem I have is gagging. i gag very badly when cleaning my teeth. The problem is cleaning the back teeth, upper and lower. My wife comments that she can hear me and knows when I am cleaning my teeth. Any suggestions why this has gotten so bad ? Is it medication related (blood pressure meds) ? It is starting to impact the amount of time I am able to clean for, I would like to be able to clean longer on and around the back inside teeth area.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Mechanic, I am afflicted with the whole gag reflex thing, but mainly when having the hygienist doing the work. Some pose more problems than others. Some like to lower the chair back so I am nearly upside down, then I drown in all the water from the pressure washer, despite use of the bilge pump. I always fear someday I'll disgrace myself by hurling on the nice shiny floor. Enough to make one "forget" visits for a couple of years. If I could have the cleaning done under a general anaesthetic, I would!


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Mukhang pera said:


> Familyman,
> 
> Thank you so much for your well-considered, thoughtful and informative reply! Very helpful indeed.
> 
> In terms of keeping the area clean, one thing I have been doing much more of in recent times is using mouthwash. I use it after each brushing and once or twice a day between brushing. I am working on the assumption that it helps control bacteria and might be beneficial. Or am I deluding myself?


You are definitely not deluding yourself by using a mouthrinse. If it wouldn't work, there wouldn't be American Dental Association (ADA) seal of approval on many mouthrinses. What mouthrinses do is decrease the amount of bacteria in your mouth and therefore there is less bacteria available to build up on your teeth and create cavities.

Regarding oil pulling, the reason why dental professionals don't talk about it much is because there isn't much research done on it. Not to say it doesn't work though. Many listerine mouthrineses use up to 3 essential oils in their ingredients after all, so essentially you are doing oil pulling with a regular listerine mouthrinse. 

The only issue I have with mouthrinses is that they don't go that far down under the gums. They are rated to go down up to 3mm under the gums. And yes, some people have had resolution with deeper pocket depths, but that is NOT because the mouthrinse went down that far. It's because the bacteria was reduced up to 3mm deep and the rest healed on it's own. This is not a typical result for everybody. That's why I still like the waterpik. It's rated to go down up 7mm! And you buy it once and never had to replace any tips or anything, whereas mouthrinses are a re-occurring charge.

Mouthrinses are the best for maintaining your mouth after it's become healthy (although waterpiks are even better), but if you do like the fresh mint flavour in your mouth after using a mouthrinse, you should buy a mouthrinse with fluoride. Your enamel gets demineralized every day with things like eating fruit, drinking different drinks etc). Wine has ph 2! It's like drinking stomach acid. Your enamel starts to demineralize at ph 5.5 so mouthrinses with fluoride are the best.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

gibor365 said:


> Currently I have dental benefits from my employer..... when I retire and won't have those benefits, does it worth to buy private dental insurance (if it's possible at all), considering the fact that dentists charge you less if you don't have insurance?


It all depends on the type of mouth that you have. Some people have had only a few fillings in their mouth and have done a cleaning once in a while and no major issues. In this case it's much more worth it to pay as you go.

Other people have a mouth full of crowns, bridges, root canals, and multiple cavities. In this case it may be beneficial to have a private plan that has major coverage (major means it covers crowns, bridges and any major work like that). Otherwise, replacing a crown could put you behind $1200 in one go.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I was talking about "average" mouth ... Myself and my wife have one implant each , we have some filings , but have some very small replacement about once per year.... we do cleaning about 3 times per year, but doubt it's mandatory ...in any case cleaning maybe done once per year for $100-150



> private plan that has major coverage (major means it covers crowns, bridges and any major work like that)


 how much it can cost if I don't want deductible?


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Mechanic said:


> Hi Familyman. Another here just turned 60. I have reduced my dental visits the last few years as I no longer have insurance. I have still had work done as required but went 2 years between cleanings, partly because I forgot. Anyway, hygeinist said my teeth were actually quite clean and commented that I must use an electric brush, which I do. I have also since bought a waterpik as I have always struggled with flossing and as a result skipped it. Anyway, that's the background but the big problem I have is gagging. i gag very badly when cleaning my teeth. The problem is cleaning the back teeth, upper and lower. My wife comments that she can hear me and knows when I am cleaning my teeth. Any suggestions why this has gotten so bad ? Is it medication related (blood pressure meds) ? It is starting to impact the amount of time I am able to clean for, I would like to be able to clean longer on and around the back inside teeth area.


That's a tough one. I am not aware of any research that states what causes gagging in the first place, and what causes it to become worse. The fact that you go a waterpik though is excellent because it has a slim tip and this way you can reach back there without putting much of a volume back there. 

One tip I have is to avoid touching the tongue as much as you can. This is what makes most people gag, as touching it even a little bit depresses the tongue downward and pushes it backwards. This is what initiates the gag reflex for most people. It will be the most difficult when you clean the back sides of your lower molars, as that is where the tongue sits. So just leave this area for last and do the best you can.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

gibor365 said:


> how much it can cost if I don't want deductible?


That's definitely a question for the insurance companies  

I tell people to calculate how much is costs for their regular cleanings per year (some people truly need more because of smoking, periodontal disease, quick tartar buildup, inefficient plaque removal due to technique/crowded teeth etc), and to add how much dental work they usually get done (look at the last few years and divide the $ amount by the # of years you're looking at), and then see how much they're charging for the dental plan and see which one is better. The thing with private dental insurances is that you have many options. It's like getting a loan at the bank. It pays to shop around as there are many dental insurance companies out there and they will offer you different plans at different $ amounts


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Mukhang pera said:


> Mechanic, I am afflicted with the whole gag reflex thing, but mainly when having the hygienist doing the work. Some pose more problems than others. Some like to lower the chair back so I am nearly upside down, then I drown in all the water from the pressure washer, despite use of the bilge pump. I always fear someday I'll disgrace myself by hurling on the nice shiny floor. Enough to make one "forget" visits for a couple of years. If I could have the cleaning done under a general anaesthetic, I would!


I must be in the minority. I love my cleanings and have at times fallen asleep during scaling--sort of a massage for the teeth.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

atrp2biz said:


> I must be in the minority. I love my cleanings and have at times fallen asleep during scaling--sort of a massage for the teeth.


Maybe I need to try your dentist/hygienist!


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

I did have a hygienist put salt on my tongue once and tell me that it eliminated gagging. I haven't bothered to try it myself as I never use salt but maybe I will again.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

familyman said:


> You are definitely not deluding yourself by using a mouthrinse. I


Thank you for your further input, familyman.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

atrp2biz said:


> I must be in the minority. I love my cleanings and have at times fallen asleep during scaling--sort of a massage for the teeth.


You'd be surprised at how many people actually enjoy getting their teeth cleaned. I've had numerous patients fall asleep during cleanings and I always take that as a compliment  There are people who only need to come in to get their teeth cleaned every 6 or 9 months since their oral health is top notch, but they insist on coming every 3 months since their plans cover it 100% and they love getting their teeth cleaned.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Mukhang pera said:


> Thank you for your further input, familyman.


My pleasure


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Mechanic said:


> I did have a hygienist put salt on my tongue once and tell me that it eliminated gagging. I haven't bothered to try it myself as I never use salt but maybe I will again.


I do know about this technique too. Basically it serves to distract the brain from what going on in the mouth and hence, reduce the chance that it will produce gagging. And it actually works, but it's hit and miss. Another technique I use when I'm doing xrays is to get people to wiggle their toes - once again, to distract their mind and for some people it works. No harm trying!


----------



## frdm45 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi familyman,

Great of you to take the time to answer questions like this.

At my last check up, I was told I had a leaking filling. There were no indications (from my part) that anything was wrong but I gave the go-ahead to replace it.

After the replacement, I noticed the tooth was painful as soon as the freezing wore off. Heat, cold and pressure all caused pain.

I went back a couple of days later , she looked at it, took x-rays and thought she knew what the problem was. The filling was replaced a second time.

Well, guess what....it's still painful. Not as bad but still bothersome.

What would you do in my situation?

Go back and get it replaced a third time?
See another dentist?


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

frdm45 said:


> Hi familyman,
> 
> Great of you to take the time to answer questions like this.
> 
> ...


You should never really replace fillings unless there really is a problem, because every time a filling is replaced, a bit more of the tooth structure has to be taken away to prep for the new filling. Every tooth has only so many filling redo's before there is too little tooth left and then you have to get a crown or risk fracturing the tooth. 

The thing with getting fillings done, is that they really do take time for the pain/sensitivity/pressure to go away. Believe it or not, but the average time for the sensation to go away is 3-9 months. So even if it's slowly getting better, it's best to leave it at that and hopefully one day the pain will go away for good. 

On the other hand, if it's getting worse or not getting better after a few months, that's when you need to see the dentist and get it checked out again. It wouldn't hurt to see another dentist even for another consultation, but definitely wait a few months. That's when you'll really know where things stand. 

And not to scare you, but if it's not getting better and actually getting worse, the nerve might have given up and the next step is to get a root canal and possibly crown if it's on a premolar or molar tooth. So don't be so quick to jump into doing something! If it's slowly getting better, that's a good thing!


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

familyman said:


> You should never really replace fillings unless there really is a problem, because every time a filling is replaced, a bit more of the tooth structure has to be taken away to prep for the new filling. Every tooth has only so many filling redo's before there is too little tooth left and then you have to get a crown or risk fracturing the tooth.
> 
> The thing with getting fillings done, is that they really do take time for the pain/sensitivity/pressure to go away. Believe it or not, but the average time for the sensation to go away is 3-9 months. So even if it's slowly getting better, it's best to leave it at that and hopefully one day the pain will go away for good.
> 
> ...


First off, thanks for sharing your knowledge with us, familyman! Very kind and generous of you and much appreciated as you're seeing...

While you're on the topic of multiple fillings...

As a child, I had a filling containing mercury placed in my back bottom molar. While in my early 20s, I had a dentist tell me that all those mercury fillings should be replaced as they weren't in the best condition, so I did. In my mid-40s, my most recent dentist wound up replacing that filling yet again for a reason I can't remember, but it was likely a good one as she's not a shyster. While drilling, she commented that the previous dentist did not remove all the old material, thus the filling contained a hodge-podge of 'stuff' that she drilled out. Because so much material needed to be removed, I had to have a pulp cap placed as she showed me the drilled out portion was filling up with blood. She then filled in the cavity with a white filling. 

This tooth continues to bother me, however. Initally my dentist was thinking root canal, but didn't want to jump to such a step as it would compromise the integrity of the tooth and her goal is to always preserve the tooth as much as possible. Long story short... she's now determined that it's the crack in the tooth that is causing me irritation, not the nerve. Her thought is to install a crown only at this point. 

My very limited understanding of crowns is that the exterior of the tooth is removed... maybe a post is installed in the centre... then a crown is placed on top, covering both the top and sides of the remaining tooth. If this is correct, how is this post inserted? Into the filling in the centre, but not into the bone like an implant would be? Based on all the drilling this poor tooth has endured, I'm guessing it's just basically a shell now as the cavity was in the centre, hence the top of the tooth as well as the centre is filling material only.

I see my dentist next in October for a cleaning and plan on asking about this crack again. I'm thinking we should look after it sooner rather than later for fear of it widening and bacteria getting trapped in it... causing further problems down the road. Would you agree?


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

cedebe said:


> This tooth continues to bother me, however. Initally my dentist was thinking root canal, but didn't want to jump to such a step as it would compromise the integrity of the tooth and her goal is to always preserve the tooth as much as possible. Long story short... she's now determined that it's the crack in the tooth that is causing me irritation, not the nerve. Her thought is to install a crown only at this point.
> 
> My very limited understanding of crowns is that the exterior of the tooth is removed... maybe a post is installed in the centre... then a crown is placed on top, covering both the top and sides of the remaining tooth. If this is correct, how is this post inserted? Into the filling in the centre, but not into the bone like an implant would be? Based on all the drilling this poor tooth has endured, I'm guessing it's just basically a shell now as the cavity was in the centre, hence the top of the tooth as well as the centre is filling material only.
> 
> I see my dentist next in October for a cleaning and plan on asking about this crack again. I'm thinking we should look after it sooner rather than later for fear of it widening and bacteria getting trapped in it... causing further problems down the road. Would you agree?


I'm definitely more than happy to help as so many people have willingly given me information when I was first starting out learning in finances and this is my way of saying thanks!

Regarding the post, they place the post inside the tooth where the core buildup (made by a filling) is and cure it in place with a special light. This is done only when there is very little bit of the coronal (top) part of the tooth left and not enough foundation to keep the crown in place. This happens less than 10% of the time from what I've seen. You are right when you say it does NOT go into the bone. That would be an implant and it is a completely different procedure.

Your dentist said that the irritation is caused by a crack in the tooth. This is entirely possible, but I'm wondering why she did not see the crack when she took the old filling out? And there is a test that dentists do to check and see if the pain is caused by a crack or something else. They use a bite site called a "tooth sleuth". They place it on different cusps (high points on the tooth) and get you to bite down. If you have a crack running down alongside a cusp, you will feel pain when you bite down on that one particular cusp. This will sometimes happen when you bite down on food as well - you will feel a sharp jolt of pain.

However, if you feel a more deep throbbing pain, and NOT a sharp pain that goes away pretty quickly, then the problem is NOT a crack in the tooth. In this case it is very likely the nerve is very unhappy with the large filling and even with the pulp cap, the nerve could be dying. There is also a test they do for this. They spray something that looks like a Q-tip with a solution from a can (it's called Endo-Ice), and place it on your tooth until you feel the cold sensation. If the cold sensation doesn't go away in a few seconds, then the nerve is dying and you're looking at a root canal.

If it's truly a crack, you will need to get a crown for sure. If the nerve is dying, you will need a root canal and a crown if it's a premolar or molar tooth we're talking about. The reason being is a root canal dries out your tooth and makes it brittle and there is a big chance you will fracture it down the road.

If she does a crown and you find out the pain doesn't go away and your tooth gets infected and you get an abscess, they can still do a root canal, they will just drill through the top part of your crown and place a filling on the top in the hole they drilled through. Looks a little interesting cosmetically but from a functional point of view, it works.

If I were you, I would definitely ask her to do both tests. The biting test with a tooth sleuth, and the endo ice test if the first test was negative. Also you should tell her whether it's a sharp feeling of pain you get when you bite down or if it's a deep throbbing pain that lingers. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## getliquid (Mar 2, 2014)

What is the proper procedure for a cleaning session for toddler-10yr olds? My hygienist only floss and polish her teeth, measure her gums then bring the dentist in trying to find cavities... Should they be doing more? 

Also if a cavities are found in a teeth thats not changed yet, is there a point in filing it? its going to fall out anyway?

I have full dental benefits so nothing comes out of pocket, however, being in a government town, it almost feel like the dentists are trying to find unnecessary work every time they see a government plan...


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

My dentist sent an expense estimate to my insurance company for 1 x Crown porcelain-metal for $1,085.00 of which $150.45 is covered by my insurance. First question is this about right for the cost of a crown. Second question is this an up sell or a must to do as the tooth is not giving me any issues at all and the cost seems pretty high to me. Input welcome.

Paul


----------



## getliquid (Mar 2, 2014)

newfoundlander61 said:


> My dentist sent an expense estimate to my insurance company for 1 x Crown porcelain-metal for $1,085.00 of which $150.45 is covered by my insurance. First question is this about right for the cost of a crown. Second question is this an up sell or a must to do as the tooth is not giving me any issues at all and the cost seems pretty high to me. Input welcome.
> 
> Paul


I'm in Ontario as well, and recently was given a estimate of $950 for crown, insurance covers 50% since its considered a major service...

I suggest you go to another dentist to get a second opinion, which is what I'm going to do, tooth not bothering me either, the dentist said the tooth is mostly filings so its weak and will chip easy... the crown suggestion comes right after he did my filings...

I guess this is what we get for living in a government/military benefit town, minute they see our plan $$$ in their eyes.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

getliquid said:


> What is the proper procedure for a cleaning session for toddler-10yr olds? My hygienist only floss and polish her teeth, measure her gums then bring the dentist in trying to find cavities... Should they be doing more?
> 
> Also if a cavities are found in a teeth thats not changed yet, is there a point in filing it? its going to fall out anyway?
> 
> I have full dental benefits so nothing comes out of pocket, however, being in a government town, it almost feel like the dentists are trying to find unnecessary work every time they see a government plan...


The correct way to clean a toddler-10-year-old is to polish their teeth, floss, use hand-scalers and or electric cavitron (vibrating) instruments to remove the hard tartar that can't be removed with just polishing, and then do fluoride. Gum measurements start when the patient is around 13, NOT on toddler-10-year olds.

It's very very important to treat a baby tooth that has a cavity and not simply pull it out because the baby tooth keep the other teeth in alignment and acts as guidance to the adult tooth coming in. If you don't have a baby tooth, in a lot of cases the dentists have to put something called a spacer to keep the space open. If not, the other teeth could shift into the spot of the extracted tooth and the child will have crooked teeth problems. Baby teeth also help kids speak more clearly and of course, to chew their food.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

newfoundlander61 said:


> My dentist sent an expense estimate to my insurance company for 1 x Crown porcelain-metal for $1,085.00 of which $150.45 is covered by my insurance. First question is this about right for the cost of a crown. Second question is this an up sell or a must to do as the tooth is not giving me any issues at all and the cost seems pretty high to me. Input welcome.
> 
> Paul


Yes, that's about right for a crown. In fact, that's at the low end for crowns. Usually they're about $1200 each. And even though the tooth isn't giving you problems, this doesn't mean you shouldn't get a crown. For example, if the tooth has had a root canal and it's a molar or premolar tooth, it's an automatic crown since the root canal dries your tooth out and makes it brittle (hard but very easy to break). Of course, this tooth wouldn't be bothering you since it has no nerve but you would still need a crown. The other 2 main reasons for a crown are if the tooth has a very large filling on it, or if the tooth has a large or small filling but has fracture lines running down the tooth that the dentist feels are quick big. In both of the latter cases, you may not necessarily have any pain in the tooth, but both are valid reasons on why you should get a crown. If you have a large filling, think of it like punching with your fingers and not your fist. You'll fracture your fingers. But with a crown, it makes the tooth into a fist again for when you have to chew your food.

You should ask the dentist to explain more clearly why the tooth needs a crown (in our clinic we even take very high definition enlarged pictures of the tooth and show people the fracture lines or the size of the large filling) so you can understand better. If you're still not convinced, get a 2nd opinion and go from there.


----------



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

Does (a certain amount of) coffee make your teeth yellow?


----------



## DollaWine (Aug 4, 2015)

I've been having problems with dizziness, feeling off balance and some mild ringing in my ears for the past 6+ years. I have TMJ on my left side of my jaw, and all 4 wisdom teeth. I got a night guard from my dentist that I've been wearing every night for the past 2-3 months and I thought it solved my problem at first, but it doesn't seem like it anymore. I've had my ears checked and the ENT couldn't find anything wrong with them. And another weird thing about all this is that Tylenol seems to help relieve my symptoms of dizziness, which leads me to believe it might be some type of physical/muscular issue in or around my jaw/teeth. 

My dentist recommended pulling my wisdom teeth, even though they cause me no problems. I think he said 2 of them are ruptured and 2 of them are still underneath my gums, and that my wisdom teeth could be causing pressure in my jaw that leads to dizziness/vertigo/ringing. However he did say there's a risk that it could get worse. "You can pull em out but if it gets worse, you can't put em back in". Any ideas? Is it worth pulling them just to see if that might be the issue?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

DollaWine said:


> I've been having problems with dizziness, feeling off balance and some mild ringing in my ears for the past 6+ years. I have TMJ on my left side of my jaw, and all 4 wisdom teeth. I got a night guard from my dentist that I've been wearing every night for the past 2-3 months and I thought it solved my problem at first, but it doesn't seem like it anymore. I've had my ears checked and the ENT couldn't find anything wrong with them. And another weird thing about all this is that Tylenol seems to help relieve my symptoms of dizziness, which leads me to believe it might be some type of physical/muscular issue in or around my jaw/teeth.
> 
> My dentist recommended pulling my wisdom teeth, even though they cause me no problems. I think he said 2 of them are ruptured and 2 of them are still underneath my gums, and that my wisdom teeth could be causing pressure in my jaw that leads to dizziness/vertigo/ringing. However he did say there's a risk that it could get worse. "You can pull em out but if it gets worse, you can't put em back in". Any ideas? Is it worth pulling them just to see if that might be the issue?


Try physiotherapy before you start messing with your teeth. I had similar problems a few years ago and I got braces and rearranged my bite, and was still having symptoms despite all that. Then I went to physiotherapy and the pain went away after 2 sessions. I have to keep up with my exercises or it comes back, but it's totally worth it. I don't know if the braces helped but I doubt it. I think they were a waste of money and cause of huge hassle.


----------



## DollaWine (Aug 4, 2015)

Spudd said:


> Try physiotherapy before you start messing with your teeth. I had similar problems a few years ago and I got braces and rearranged my bite, and was still having symptoms despite all that. Then I went to physiotherapy and the pain went away after 2 sessions. I have to keep up with my exercises or it comes back, but it's totally worth it. I don't know if the braces helped but I doubt it. I think they were a waste of money and cause of huge hassle.


Hmm... good to know, thank you. The thing with mine though is I'm hardly ever in pain, I only get the odd headache 2-3 times a month. My main problem is the dizziness and brain fog, which goes away with Tylenol, which is weird. I'm in no pain, but pain killers relieve my symptoms. Maybe it's a subconscious "pain" that doesn't "hurt" but causes other problems (dizziness). I dunno, I'm no doctor. What part of your body did you do physio for? Jaw? Neck?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I did it for both jaw and neck/shoulders. The physio said the main problem was my posture so I have been really focusing on that and it's helping a lot. And I have some regular neck stretches I still do daily that seem to be helping a lot. My pain is gone now but every now and then I get ringing in my ears and that's a sign I need to do my stretches.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I was thinking of putting together a class action suit targetting the ADA and its Canadian equivalent. By my reckoning the public have spent 200 Billion dollars on dental floss over the years, and now we find out that flossing has been discovered to be completely useless.

Your thoughts?


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

GreenAvenue said:


> Does (a certain amount of) coffee make your teeth yellow?


Absolutely. Tea is even worse. But how much coffee exactly you need to drink to make your teeth more yellow is something that nobody knows. What makes you more predispositioned to have stain building up on your teeth more quickly though is if you have rougher enamel.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

steve41 said:


> I was thinking of putting together a class action suit targetting the ADA and its Canadian equivalent. By my reckoning the public have spent 200 Billion dollars on dental floss over the years, and now we find out that flossing has been discovered to be completely useless.
> 
> Your thoughts?


I've listened to the video where the dentist said "it's been found to not help". He is talking nonsense. He's a quack. Believe me, even if flossing did abosolutely nothing to prevent cavities (and this is also untrue), you would not believe how much food and plaque I remove from between people's teeth even after I use the ultrasonic cavitron scaler on people. And plaque and food definitely cause problems for people such as gum disease, periodontal disease, and also cavities. And where, may I ask, is this dentists' study? Can he publish it? Can he explain how he selected his subjects and how the clinical trial was done? If he did, the other dentists would tear him apart. Also, did you know that at one point "science" said it's better to give formula to newborns instead of breast milk? And now they say breast milk is the best thing you can give your child. If you want my advice, keep flossing, otherwise you will be considering a class action suit against this dentist since he caused you to have multiple cavities with his nonsense.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

DollaWine said:


> I've been having problems with dizziness, feeling off balance and some mild ringing in my ears for the past 6+ years. I have TMJ on my left side of my jaw, and all 4 wisdom teeth. I got a night guard from my dentist that I've been wearing every night for the past 2-3 months and I thought it solved my problem at first, but it doesn't seem like it anymore. I've had my ears checked and the ENT couldn't find anything wrong with them. And another weird thing about all this is that Tylenol seems to help relieve my symptoms of dizziness, which leads me to believe it might be some type of physical/muscular issue in or around my jaw/teeth.
> 
> My dentist recommended pulling my wisdom teeth, even though they cause me no problems. I think he said 2 of them are ruptured and 2 of them are still underneath my gums, and that my wisdom teeth could be causing pressure in my jaw that leads to dizziness/vertigo/ringing. However he did say there's a risk that it could get worse. "You can pull em out but if it gets worse, you can't put em back in". Any ideas? Is it worth pulling them just to see if that might be the issue?


I don't know why you're getting your symptoms, but ringing in the ears (tinnitus) and brain fog are related. In fact, your condition could be more a very bad case of tinnitus which can also cause brain fog. You should read up on it a little more and talk to your doctor about it...

http://www.tinnicareusa.com/why-brain-fog-could-be-tinnitus/


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

familyman said:


> I'm definitely more than happy to help as so many people have willingly given me information when I was first starting out learning in finances and this is my way of saying thanks!
> 
> Regarding the post, they place the post inside the tooth where the core buildup (made by a filling) is and cure it in place with a special light. This is done only when there is very little bit of the coronal (top) part of the tooth left and not enough foundation to keep the crown in place. This happens less than 10% of the time from what I've seen. You are right when you say it does NOT go into the bone. That would be an implant and it is a completely different procedure.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for such a thorough reply! Based on what you're writing, I think it's more of a nerve issue than a crack, unfortunately. I've had root canals scheduled with her, but then based on what I've told her during those visits, it was determined that a root canal wasn't actually needed. I don't remember all the details. 

I sleep with a night guard that only covers the first 6 teeth, so no contact of the back molars, but I'm noticing now when I wake up, something 'odd' is going on with that back molar. It subsides quite quickly, but it's a weird sensation that I can't describe very well.

Anyway, I'll ask about the recommended tests when I next see her. Thanks again.


----------



## Sharon2000 (Sep 22, 2016)

I have a question about root canal .I had a root canal done three years ago and a year later as per my new dentist , it is infected and she suggested that i should get this tooth extracted and get a implant. BTW after the root canal , i moved to a another province so i had to go to a new dentist. 
Anyway so after xrays , she discovered that there is a another tooth which needs root canal . Which I didnt think twice and go it done . But couple months later , I started feeling pain in that tooth So i went back to my dentist and asked her to check but she sent me back to Endodontist to get it checked . Endodotist did xrays again which didnt show anything. I went back to the dentist and she checked if the crown was causing the pain and its not. Now I am not sure what to do . Both root canals didn't turn out good. Getting extraction and implants very expensive ,specially in Alberta.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Sharon2000 said:


> I have a question about root canal .I had a root canal done three years ago and a year later as per my new dentist , it is infected and she suggested that i should get this tooth extracted and get a implant. BTW after the root canal , i moved to a another province so i had to go to a new dentist.
> Anyway so after xrays , she discovered that there is a another tooth which needs root canal . Which I didnt think twice and go it done . But couple months later , I started feeling pain in that tooth So i went back to my dentist and asked her to check but she sent me back to Endodontist to get it checked . Endodotist did xrays again which didnt show anything. I went back to the dentist and she checked if the crown was causing the pain and its not. Now I am not sure what to do . Both root canals didn't turn out good. Getting extraction and implants very expensive ,specially in Alberta.


I had a similar situation, my root canal was causing me problems, and the endodontist said I would have to have it extracted. At the time I was preganant, then breastfeeding, so my regular dentist whom I trust told me to wait, as homrmones do impact the gums. I waited , and it was fine for years. Then about seven years later, I had the same problems. 

I went to a new endotoxins today that ,y dentists had the latest in technology, and he was actually able to save my tooth through another root canal. They said it was a half and half chance, but so far it has paid off.

If you are In Calgary, I can tell you the name of the endodontist


----------



## Sharon2000 (Sep 22, 2016)

Plugging Along said:


> I had a similar situation, my root canal was causing me problems, and the endodontist said I would have to have it extracted. At the time I was preganant, then breastfeeding, so my regular dentist whom I trust told me to wait, as homrmones do impact the gums. I waited , and it was fine for years. Then about seven years later, I had the same problems.
> 
> I went to a new endotoxins today that ,y dentists had the latest in technology, and he was actually able to save my tooth through another root canal. They said it was a half and half chance, but so far it has paid off.
> 
> If you are In Calgary, I can tell you the name of the endodontist


O wow maybe i should go see a another dentist and endodontist. I am in Edmonton.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Maybe frugalman can give you some ideas, but I am glad I went for a second opinion. There was time in between the consults so things can change, but so far, I have all my teeth.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Simple question (I hope!). I try to brush any time I eat but it is not always convenient. Does it make any difference if I brush 5 minutes after a meal or 1 hour after?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I have orthonecrosis. This is so rare that my dentist of 20 years failed to diagnose it in time. Good dentist. Bad practice! Lost two teeth. Still trying to get back to normal.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Simple question (I hope!). I try to brush any time I eat but it is not always convenient. Does it make any difference if I brush 5 minutes after a meal or 1 hour after?


As long as you're brushing 2 times a day, it doesn't really matter. When you're brushing, you're not really trying to brush the FOOD off of your teeth - the saliva washes it off. You're trying to brush the sticky plaque biofilm layer that builds up continuously, so as long as you're continuously brushing it off, you're fine.


----------

